# Peinlichstes Promipaar



## collins (14 Mai 2011)

Welches Promipaar findet Ihr am peinlichsten??

Meine Top 3

Oliver und Sandy Pocher
Angelina Jolie und Brad Pitt
Jürgen und Ramona Drews


----------



## Franky70 (14 Mai 2011)

Meine Wahl:
Stefan und Claudia Effenberg

Seal & Heidi Klum (weil ich sie haben wil )

Ach jaa...und Wladimir Klitschko & Hayden Panettiere...weil er fast einen Meter größer war als sie...sah seltsam aus. 
Aber sie sind ja ganz aktuell getrennt.

Ansonsten sind folgende Promis peinlich, egal mit wem sie zusammen sind:
Hella von Sinnen, Tatjana Gsell, Kader Loth, Daniela Katzenberger, Gina-Lisa Lohfink...etc etc.


----------



## redfive (14 Mai 2011)

collins und die Umfragen!


----------



## jaji (14 Mai 2011)

Detlef D! Soost und seine perle.


----------



## collins (15 Mai 2011)

redfive schrieb:


> collins und die Umfragen!



Du scheinst da etwas missverstanden zu haben...
Aber danke,dass Du mir Promistatus verleihst (gibt`s nochwas
unter C-Promi?) :WOW:


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Ach jaa...und Wladimir Klitschko & Hayden Panettiere...weil er fast einen Meter größer war als sie...sah seltsam aus.



Ne kleine Frau hat auch Vorteile, die kann dir im Stehen einen blasen


----------



## Lord_Luzifer (6 Nov. 2012)

Tom Cruise and Katie Holms


----------



## TobiasB (6 Nov. 2012)

Lord_Luzifer schrieb:


> Tom Cruise and Katie Holms



Wer ist Holms?ß


----------

